# كيف  ترفع ضغط  البنت



## يوليوس44 (28 يناير 2014)

* انا  عملت الجزء الاول والثانى مع بعض
 ندخل على الموضوع

 1- اذا كنت ماشفتهاش من زمان و قابلتها صدفة و بتسالك انت عامل ايه ازى احوالك ؟
ترد بمنتهى السماجة ...انتى مش شايفانى فرحان و سعيد انى قابلتك ااقوم ارقصلك يعنى؟
 ولما ترد و تقول خلاص انا اسفة 
ترد و تقول شىء طبيعى
 ---------------------------------------
3- لو كنت ماشى فى الشارع و عدت قدامك واحدة حلوة طبعا من الزوق و الادب انك تعاكسها بمنتهى الغتاتة او على الاقل ترش عليها ميه!!
------------------------------------------------
4- لو كنت فى عرابيتك و عدى من جنبيك عربية و فيها بنت حلوة افضل باصيصلها و متنح و لما تسالك انت بتبصلى كده ليه شد على الرابع و نفضلها.......
----------------------------------------------
5- لو اتصلت بواحد و النمرة غلط و ردت عليك واحدة و قالتلك النمرة غلط من الطبيعى جدا انك ترد عليها و تقولها ماعليش اصل صوتك شبه صوت حسام بالظبط.
-------------------------------------------------
6- لو ماشى مع بنت جميلة جدا و بتسالك عن رايك فى شكلها قولها 
هايلة يا حياتى بس لو فيه منك على حريمى!!!!!!
(اللى مافيهمهاش يسالنى)
---------------------------------------
7- لو عايز تغتت اكتر و اكتر على اى بنت فى الشارع و قف اى واحدة واسالها الساعة كام هتقولك مثلا : الساعة 6
بص فى ساعتك و قوللها تمام الساعة بتاعتك مظبوطة!!!!!

-------------------------------------------
8- لو راكب عربية نقل (مقطورة) وعدت قدامك بنت فمن الجنتلة انك تيجى جنبها و تزمر على اخرك.....
---------------------------------------------
9- لو نفسك تمشى مع بنت فى كليتك و كانت جاية تطلب منك حاجة للمرة الاولى فى حياتها (والطريقة مجربة و جابت مفعول) .....
هتنادى عليك........
- مينا .... ممكن لو سمحت......
- بصلها و اضحك فى و شها و بعدين دير وشك و نفضلها خالص و لا كانك شفتها قبل كده......
طبعا و شها هيبقى شبق الطمطماية لكنها بعد كده هتروح تشتكيك لوميلاتها و تقول عليك انك و لد تنك و ماعندكش دم و لا ذوق....
و فاجاة روح كلمها عادى و لا كان حاجة حصلت......
هتحتار فيك و تعجب بيك.... و يمكن تحبك.....
(----------------------------------------
10- لو انت فى محل ودخلت بعديك بنت طبعا من الزوق انك تقول للبياع خلص الانسة الاول ........
و البياع لسة بيجيبلها الحاجة قوله : ماتخلصنى بقالى ساعة قدامك و بعدين بتمشى الانسة ليه انا جى قبلها
(طبعا اعمل حسابك ان البقال هيضربك باى حاجة فى ايده)
---------------------------------------------------
12- لو انت مصاحب بنت جادعة قوى و بتقف معاك فى كل المواقف المنيلة اللى بتحصلك و اخر موقف انك نايم على السرير بعد ما انضرت من شوية رجالة كانوا بيعاكسوها و انت عملت فيها احمد عرابى ....
امسك ايديها برومانسية و بص فى عنيها و لو لابسة نضارة ماتبصش وقولها: انا مش عارف ارد جمايلك دى كلها ازاى لما رسبت السنة اللى فاتت و قفتى جنبى... و لما اتثبت و اتسرقت هدومى و فلوسى و قفتى جنبى .....و لما عمى مات وقفتى جنبى ......
مش عارف ليه يا حياتى حاسس انك فقر و نحس!!!!!!!!

-----------------------------------------
13- لو خطيبتك كانت فى رحلة وورتك صورة متصوراها جنب قفص القرود و بتسالك عن رايك فى الصورة الجنان دى؟؟؟
قولها: هو انتى مين فيهم!!!!!!!!
-------------------------------------------

14- لو كنت ماشى مع بنت و شفت شاب بيبوس ايد حبيبته (رومانسية طبعا.. وولد جنتل قوى يعنى) و بتقولك ماتبقى تعمل زيه 
رد عليها و قولها : واعمل زيه ازاى و انا ماعرفش البنت اللى بيمشى معاها!!!!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------

16- لو بتسالك فى غيرة ( انا عرفت انك ماشى مع بنت تانية غيرى اسمها مريم و شاقرة) رد و قول لا و الله انا ماشى مع بنت خمرية و اسمها سارة!!!!!!!
-----------------------------------------
17
------------------
*​
*تحياتى 
 يوليوس ( عدو المراة)
​*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (28 يناير 2014)

حاضر علم وجارى التنفيذ


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق


----------



## zaki (29 يناير 2014)

*شكرآآ يا باشا​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

zaki قال:


> *شكرآآ يا باشا​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يناير 2014)

انت رفعت ضغط الكل
ولاد وبنات
ما فيش بيت رايحه تجوزك ابدا
احترس


----------



## tamav maria (29 يناير 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يناير 2014)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> حاضر علم وجارى التنفيذ



*منور يااخى الجميل    تنفيذ ههههههههههههه كدة هتبقى عدو المراة 2 الحمدلله فى جيل جديد هههههههه طلع ههههههههههه
 منور يااخى ميلاد​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا تعليق




* منور اختى الجميلة 
 لالا  اكتب تعليق  
  ولا تقدر تعمل حاجة لسة فى كتير   انا وراكم ياحواء لما تشدو شعرهم وتبقى بلاطة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يناير 2014)

zaki قال:


> *شكرآآ يا باشا​*



* منور يااخى الحبيب وشكرا على الصورة الجميلة يااخى الحبيب ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


>



 ه*ههههههههههههههههه
 ههههههههههههه عسولة يا نيفيان ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يناير 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انت رفعت ضغط الكل
> ولاد وبنات
> ما فيش بيت رايحه تجوزك ابدا
> احترس




*لالالا ياحبيبب يسوع  لية بس ولاد مالهم بس  انا بحارب حواء علشانهم   
 هتجوز طبعا  باذن المسيح  اقولك يتجوزينى انا هههههههههههههههههه
 اكيد هيعملو لى تمثال ههههههههههه من شدة فرحهم بى 

 احترس من اية لاتخاف على اخو ك وعلى راء الشاعر العالمى  دقة ساعة العمل  الى الامام الى الامام   ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يناير 2014)

tamav maria قال:


>



*اهلا وسهلا يااختى الغالية 
 لية كدة العنف دا ههههههههه 
سكنية  امال فين الشو نط فين ههههههههههه
 اهون  عليكى يااختى الغالية
​*
:crying:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يناير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه



*ربنا يفرحك ديما   يااختى الغالية ​*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (29 يناير 2014)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *منور يااخى الجميل تنفيذ ههههههههههههه كدة هتبقى عدو المراة 2 الحمدلله فى جيل جديد هههههههه طلع ههههههههههه​*
> 
> *منور يااخى ميلاد*​


 
انت مش فاكر يا يوليوس انى فى مشاركة قديمة كنت قولت لك لو عايز متطوعين انا جاهز 
وسأكون فى الصفوف الامامية على جبهة  للقتال


----------

